# DSLR or Mirrorless ? I am confused



## najahamid (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello guys . I'm new here and to photography too . So , please lead my way 

I am very interested in owning a camera like a pro . Not about the style or my profile , but the image produced . I have used few compact digital cameras before so I think this will be a good move .

My question is , which of the two would produced better image quality ? Which brand , which camera ? Name it please . I dying for one . Recently , I have compared my friends' Panasonic GF1 and Nikon D3000 and what I've found , GF1 give 10 times better photo . Yes , I do love a warmer pictures . I have photoshop , so , it doesn't matter hundred percent if the colours are too warm or cold . Besides , I love to give my pictures some effects make it looks cooler . My brother owned Nikon D7000 and it's quite good , but I'm afraid that I just on my way to learn something new .

Heeeee , thanks for reading tho . Sorry for the wrong language used . It's not my mother's tongue anyway 

Help me please !


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 6, 2011)

Any camera of any brand will produce a crappy photo with a poor photographer behind the viewfinder.  You need to read and research what you are getting into because all of the things you point out that you want in your post can be achieved by pretty much any camera body.


----------



## usayit (Dec 13, 2011)

Kapodkis,

First decide on the lens that will suite your needs.  The NEX system has a limited selection comparatively.


----------



## KmH (Dec 13, 2011)

And Sony has designed the Nex series of cameras to ensure that Sony gest to reach into your wallet deeply, and often.

A pro camera is not what makes pro photos, it's a prpfessional photographger that makes pro photos.

Neither the GF1, D3000, Nex, nor the a330 are professional grade cameras. They are all consumer grade cameras.

Pro grade cameras start at about $4500 and don't include a lens.


----------

